

Why we believe apple - msh
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2014/09/why-we-believe-apple/

======
ninkendo
I believe Apple cares a lot less about what's on my device, and what I do with
it, than Google does. (If we're just comparing the two companies.)

In reality you can't truly trust anybody without being able to audit every
single thing in every step of the toolchain going from hardware design,
software design, assembly, shipping the phone to my house, the service
providers, the whole shebang. At some point you have to just accept that the
chain is too long to really know what you're getting.

A DIY phone with 100% open source software would go a long way towards solving
the issue (because you become a large part of the chain) but it's not really
tenable right now, and probably won't be for a very long time.

I don't necessarily _trust_ anyone, but I'm more comfortable with Apple than
companies that make money off my information. Apple simply has less reasons to
intentionally fuck me over.

------
chasing
Because I'm not sure what the alternative would be and because Apple products
provide me with enough of a valuable service that, unfortunately, I must be
somewhat lenient when judging their security?

~~~
dbpatterson
That's not believing Apple though. That's just accepting that there isn't a
better alternative...

~~~
chasing
I believe there's no better alternative for my needs.

------
mstolpm
Because 'believe' implies that there is no guarantee whatsoever? It's
debatable if there is any unbiased foundation that reasonably helps to decide
someone to 'trust' Apple or not. But the reason lots of people believe in
Apples statements is the same they believe in their bank, lawyer or doctor:
they believe in the integrity of the organization as long as they have no
reason to distrust them. Of course believe can be proven wrong over time.

------
yuhong
What is funny is a lot more of Android, though not everything, is open source.

~~~
gress
The main user-facing applications and services in Android are closed source,
and send your data to Google, who has made no assurance at all about what they
will do with it.

~~~
guyzero
Google's privacy policy make a fair number of assurances about what they do
with data.

~~~
manicdee
Google's privacy policy makes a fair number of assurances about what Google
does with the data that Google collects.

> We will share personal information with companies, organizations or
> individuals outside of Google if we have a good-faith belief that access,
> use, preservation or disclosure of the information is reasonably necessary
> [for law enforcement purposes]

[http://www.google.com/policies/privacy/](http://www.google.com/policies/privacy/)

Google provides no assurances about what others — who gain access to your data
or Google's data about you — do with that data.

